# Fire button und Command.BACK, 1 kommen sich in die quere



## uwi2k2 (20. Jul 2007)

hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein:

```
public class Midlet extends MIDlet implements CommandListener..
```
midlet in dem ich ein

```
Command cMenu = new Command ( "Menü" , Command.BACK, 1);
```
command anlege und dieses dann einer instanz einer gamecanvas klasse zuweise

```
private gCanvas gc = new gCanvas();
...
..
.
         gc.addCommand(cMenu);
         gc.setCommandListener(this);
```
nun hab ich folgendes problem...
in der GC klasse ist der FIRE button ( mitte der richtungstasten ) mit einer funktion belegt.
das hat auch bisher gut geklappt ... nachdem ich nun das command hinzugrfügt habe macht die
FIRE taste nicht mehr das was sie vorher gemacht hat sondern ruft ein menü auf in dem ich dann erst 
mein eigentliches command "menü" auswählen kann .... 

das ganze passiert auf meinem nokia 6230 .. im netbeans emulator klappt alles wunderbar ..

hat da jemand ne idee ??

danke schonmal
uwi2k2


----------



## The_S (21. Jul 2007)

Das sind solche kleinen Feinheiten, die von Handy zu Handy unterschiedlich sind. Bei manchen Modellen ist der FIRE Button eben gleich der selbe Button, der das Menue oeffnet. Wie waere es mit einer alternativen Steuerung oder du baust dir dein Menue selber. Sieht bei Games sowieso besser aus, da es sich besser an das Spiel anpassen laesst.


----------



## ice-breaker (21. Jul 2007)

jede Implementation der JavaMe-VM implementiert die Verteilung der Commands anders, und dein Handy verteil die Commands eben über 3 Tasten (linker/rechter Softkey + Aktionstaste)
die Lösung wäre nun, nur Status-Level für den Command festzulegen, dass nur 2 Tasten genutzt werden, aber das kann auf einem anderen Handy auch wieder anders aussehen...


----------

